# 95 Altima, stalls in gear... sometimes....



## noarch (Mar 17, 2007)

Here's the situation; 
I bought the car knowing it had a bad transmission, i replaced the transmission, now the problem is different. The car starts OK, idles OK, (a little loud exhaust noise), but other than that it's fine. That is until you put the car in drive. In either reverse or drive the car will start to sputter, if you hit the gas it normally stalls. If you can save it from stalling (slam the gas) it will go, then shift and run fine. (I drove it about 15 miles on the highway with no problems). But as soon as you get to a red light and try to go it will stall. After stalling the car will crank fine, and once again if you can get past the initial stall, it runs good.
Any ideas?


----------



## noarch (Mar 17, 2007)

update, it stalls in neutral/park now too, I just put a new fuel filter in thinking it could be it, nope. The check engine light is not on, but i think it's burned out or unplugged because it does not flash when you turn the ignition to on/start. It stalls when you try to rev the gas, but still if you kinda pump it it will go into higher RPM fine.


----------



## KDragon (Oct 9, 2006)

Just a shot in the dark pull of the distributer cap, rotor, and dust cap and look for oil... Its smothing to check.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Check for an intake gasket leak, as well. It's a fairly common problem.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

noarch said:


> Here's the situation;
> I bought the car knowing it had a bad transmission, i replaced the transmission, now the problem is different. The car starts OK, idles OK, (a little loud exhaust noise), but other than that it's fine. That is until you put the car in drive. In either reverse or drive the car will start to sputter, if you hit the gas it normally stalls. If you can save it from stalling (slam the gas) it will go, then shift and run fine. (I drove it about 15 miles on the highway with no problems). But as soon as you get to a red light and try to go it will stall. After stalling the car will crank fine, and once again if you can get past the initial stall, it runs good.
> Any ideas?[/QUOTE
> 
> I no I late in response to this thread, hopefully you solved your problem. I would check the MAF sensor


----------



## shayak_b (Aug 9, 2006)

noarch said:


> Here's the situation;
> I bought the car knowing it had a bad transmission, i replaced the transmission, now the problem is different. The car starts OK, idles OK, (a little loud exhaust noise), but other than that it's fine. That is until you put the car in drive. In either reverse or drive the car will start to sputter, if you hit the gas it normally stalls. If you can save it from stalling (slam the gas) it will go, then shift and run fine. (I drove it about 15 miles on the highway with no problems). But as soon as you get to a red light and try to go it will stall. After stalling the car will crank fine, and once again if you can get past the initial stall, it runs good.
> Any ideas?


I have almost the same problem. I can possibly save you some money by telling you that in my case it wasn't the distributor or the MAF. I am trying to check my intake manifold as it seems to be a common problem. Also see if you can pull any error codes. Just because your SES light doesn't come on doesn't mean there are no stored codes. You can get error codes checked at any local Autozone, I think.


----------

